# Amplificador 1000W - 500W - 250W Para todos los gustos



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Aca Encontre un Circuito que arme en el año 98 de una revista "EleKtor de los 80"

Les aseguro que es un circuito muy bueno, con varias configuraciones , Protecciones, anda muy bien.

Que les aproveche


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Fuente de alimentacion y preamplificador puenteable 
Detector de corto y retardos de encendido


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Control de ventilador y bloques


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 6, 2008)

PCB del amplificador del pre de las protecciones, del ventilador.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Montaje y armado


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Si necesitan PCB con mas definicion me avisan, cualquier duda pregunte nomas.


----------



## carlitox (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola karapalida este circuito lo vi una vez en esa revista fue cuando iba a la escuela tecnica y tenia esta revista un profesor de taller y dijo que era una bestialidad hacerlo y yo me acuerdo que no tenia nada de plata sino le sacaba fotocopias asi que te lo agradesco el circuito gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Si Carlitox armelo con confianza que es un petardo , ya te voy a subir todo el texto ahi sale el ajuste y algunos consejos a la hora de pnerlo en marcha. Saludos


----------



## carlitox (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok gracias, y la verdad ahora que lo analizo bien si es una bestialida jaja pero bue de apoco lo voy hacer, y tengo 2 proyectos en amplificador este y otro valvular de mas de 50 W pero x los costos los 2 deben salir iguales y apoco lo voy a hacer aunque me lleve algunos años, te lo vuelvo a agradecer. saludos


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 13, 2008)

hola, cuantos watts tira por canal?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2008)

andresssdj dijo:
			
		

> hola, cuantos watts tira por canal?



¿ Como se llama el post ?


----------



## andresssdj (Mar 14, 2008)

pero no aclara de cuanto es


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 13, 2008)

Hola tira 

 2x 250w en 8ohms le podes poner la mitad de los valores de fuente (Amp y Condensadores)
 2x 500w  "o" 1 x 1000w


Ahiva otro Petardo para el que quiera empacharce con W


----------



## cronos (Abr 13, 2008)

wow karapalida cuantos y que buenos aportes, por lo que entendi solo se varia la fuente y con eso optenemos diferente potencia, el primer amplificador que subiste etsa muyt completo, ojala alguien se anime a armarlo y suba su reporte


----------



## blade33 (Nov 2, 2008)

puedes publicar mas iformacion sobre el ultimo diagrama de 2000w


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Nov 4, 2008)

karapalida tengo una duda. el circuito tiene dos reguladores de voltaje el 7808 y el 7908. osea que despues de ellos el circuito trabaja con mas y menos 8 voltios? agradezco tu respuesta de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2008)

silfredo jimenez dijo:
			
		

> karapalida tengo una duda. el circuito tiene dos reguladores de voltaje el 7808 y el 7908. osea que despues de ellos el circuito trabaja *con mas y menos 8 voltios*? agradezco tu respuesta de antemano



Negativo.
Fíjate que en la pata de referencia del LM7808 hay un par de zener´s que la conectan a GND, esta conformación crea un regulador de 80VCC


----------



## huki (Nov 4, 2008)

amigo karapalida para hacer un amplificador de 250+250w(rms) y perdona mi falta de comprencion, pero nose como alimantarlo para esa potencia,pregunto variar entre los 70...75volt y amp o estoy muy equivocado.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 4, 2008)

Hola Huki, 

la tensión de alimentacion de la etapa de potencia propiamente dicah es de +- 70 a 75v.
Con lo que varias la potencia de salida, es con la carga, que debe ser de 8 ohm. Con esa carga el equipo te entraga 250w x2, y por lo tanto podes reducir a la mitad los valores de los electroliticos y el valor de corriente del transformador de la fuente de potencia.

Silfredo

La etapa de exitacion se alimenta con +-80v regulados como explica  el amigo fogonazo. entran +-90, y con los reguladores y los zener queda en +-80v.

Veo que no subi el diagrama de la fuente de poder, solo la parte de exitacion.. mañana lo estoy completando


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Nov 5, 2008)

muchas gracias fogonazo y karapalida por su respuesta no entendia esa parte. Está muy bueno ese circuito


----------



## dandany (Feb 22, 2009)

guiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii yo que tnego un woofer de 12 a 22w y me toy quedando sordo  es un malgasto de plata(para mi que no me gusta gastar tanto) le inverti mal la pata a un transistor y capas me ves en el obelisco una piedra atada a las bolas   saludos 
Che por las dudas me toras los datos de thd ganacia solo por curiosidad recien estoy empezadn con 100w jajaja me consegui uno chiquito 100w y thd de 0,008% supuestamente suena re bien para mi porfavor tirame esos datos y cuanto filtrado maso para 1 amplificador de esos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2009)

karapalida, podrías publicar el texto del petardo 1 y del petardo 2?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 24, 2009)

un espectaculo el rejunte de etapas presentadas.

hace poco un estudiante de ingenieria le propusieron hacer todo el analisis del ultimo equipo (2000w)

muy buenos aportes....pero requieren de mucho dineroooo

saludos.


----------



## LRP (Sep 26, 2009)

ey... soy nuevo en el foro... je je y resien veo el post... y me interesaria saber de que amperaje tiene que ser la fuente para la etapa de salida?¿? minimo...5 amper... o cerca de 10..no... si alguien me puede pasar el diagrama les agradeceria muchu...

desde ya muchas gracias...leo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola.
Aca esta todo lo referente al que denominan Petardo 2 que en realidad la revista lo llamó TITAN2000. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/proyecto-amplificador-potencia-2000w-24339/

saludos y suerte

juan jose


----------



## thamaphyr (Sep 26, 2009)

disculpen mi ignorancia, pero no se que simbolo son los D10, 11 y 12, tambien son el mismo 17
todos son el mismo, parece ser como un dioso pero no tengo idea que tipo de diodos.
Un saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 27, 2009)

si dice D10, 11, 12 o lo que sea, por lo general son Diodos, y por lo general en etapas de potencias son diodos de germanio o silicio, no diodos LED's


----------



## LRP (Sep 27, 2009)

sigo intentando saber cuantos amperes consume....
je je

leo....


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola a todos. Subo el PDF de este amplificador que es una obra maestra de la electrónica. Pensemos que está diseñado y publicado por una revista del año 1987 (tiene ya 12 años) y sus teorias de funcionamiento y desarrollo electrónico son hoy aplicables al 100% con todo lo que avanzó esta ciencia.

saludos y que disfruten la lectura.

Juan José.

Aca el resto.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## LRP (Sep 27, 2009)

hola juan jose.... me intereso tu publicacion...pero viendo, como vs desis de publico en 1987... es posible conseguir los componentes?
que tan costosos son los tr de potencia? son faciles de remplazar?

desde ya muchas gracias...vivo en Argentina...Rio IV...leo


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola LRP. Mira una percepcion personal respecto del armado de amplificador de POTENCIA (lease profecionales de 500 watts rms por canal) no es para nada sencillo ni economico. Por una sencilla razón: tu puedes comprar 20 transistores y aparearlos por ganancia y montarlos para tu amplificador pero un fabricante compra 20000 transistores y asi con los otros componentes. Encima para latinoamerica (no se si para bien o para mal, depende el angulo del análisis) esta China, con su increible afan por inundar el mundo con sus cosas sean copias o desarrollos propios. 
Pero, yo personalmente encararia este proyecto si es que de aprender y desarrollarse esta dentro de los objetivos del mismo. NO enxararia esto si tiene un fin comercial ya que un amplificador de estas caracteristicas no vale mas que unos 600 dolares y por ese precion NO creo que lo fabriques. (es una estimacion, hay que sacar bien los costos).
Los transistores originales del proyecto se consiguen pero hay que tener cuidado con las falsificaciones. No son baratos por lo que mire: 2sk135 por 38 dolares y 2sj50 por 25 dolares. hay que ver reemplazos mas actuales y por ahi son menos costosos. 

conclusion: interesante proyecto NO BARATO pero muy educativo. Todo un desafio.

saludos
y comante si te largas con él, suerte.

Juan Jose


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2009)

Lindo amplificador.
Está lejos de mi gusto (más minimalista) pero está bonito el diseño, e interesante.

Ahora... No te quiero decir "viejo" (andamos cerca en edades si no me equivoco) pero... 
Se te cayó una sota... 


Juan Jose dijo:


> ...está diseñado y publicado por una revista del año 1987 (*tiene ya 12 años*)...



Un abrazo


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 28, 2009)

Uhhhhh que animal! !!!
Tenes razon.

Debe ser el estres que me achico las neuronas !!


corregido, tiene veinti tantos.....

saludos

Juan Jose

PD que es minimalista para vos?


----------



## Cacho (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola J.J.

Minimalista es lo que usa sólo los componentes básicos, mínimos e indispensables.
Por ejemplo, este es un amplificador minimalista para un sub, aunque funciona bien en frecuencias más altas (doy fe, tengo un par armados).
El que posteaste tiene varias sutilezas (estapas en espejo y demás) que lo califican de "no minimalista", aunque no por eso es un mal circuito. Al contrario, es muy bueno.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 28, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola a todos. Subo el PDF de este amplificador que es una obra maestra de la electrónica. Pensemos que está diseñado y publicado por una revista del año 1987 (tiene ya 12 años) y sus teorias de funcionamiento y desarrollo electrónico son hoy aplicables al 100% con todo lo que avanzó esta ciencia.
> 
> saludos y que disfruten la lectura.
> 
> ...



Exelente Juan José, ahora ya tengo que leer este fin de semana. Sin duda un gran amplificador!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 28, 2009)

Ahora entiendo Cacho!!!
Minimos componentes y resultado bueno a un costo razonable. Ecuacion muy buena.
Conozco el amplificador, te quedo excelente porque vi las fotos en el otro post.

Tengo uno minimalista como dices tu que es hasta 450 watts rms en 4 ohms a base de mj15003 y mj15004. Tambien uno a base de darlington que es el que utilizo para iniciar a a quien me pregunta si armar un amplificador transistorizado de 100 w rms es dificil!. Tiene solo 9 transistores y es muy economico. Unos 40 pesos por plaqueta. Anda a la primera y es facilmente transformadorrmable a mayor potencia con solo agregar unos componentes o armar los darlignton con mj15015 y tip31 por ejemplo. Se fabricaban en Argentina en la decada del 90 pero no puedo subir la marca ya que todavia existe pero ahora se dedican solo a la radiodifucion. Tenias toda clase de kits para armar lo que quieras en audio. No eran baratos pero los amplificador eran muy buenos. Se fabricaban en LA PLATA.


Pero siempre me gustaron los amplificador de elektor porque son bastante elaborados, como podes ver el tema fue siempre los componentes. 

Tacatomon!!! es un excelente material y espero que lo disfrutes. En el audio colection de elektor hay uno denominado PA300 que cuando pueda lo voy a subor. Es como dice Cacho mas versatil que este y a base de BJT comunes que no son tan caros. Tira 300 sobre 4.

saludos a todos

juan jose


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 28, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Hola J.J.
> 
> Minimalista es lo que usa sólo los componentes básicos, mínimos e indispensables.
> Por ejemplo, este es un amplificador minimalista para un sub, aunque funciona bien en frecuencias más altas (doy fe, tengo un par armados).
> ...



 La venganza es Dulce!!!
Saludos Cacho!!!

Y Juan José, espero con ansias el PA300. Gracias por tremendos aportes!!!.

El de 1000W en puente es bueno, pero solo funcionaría sin modificar nada, cosa que sería imposible en estos tiempo. Pero con esfuerzo se puede lograr. Tenía razón Karapalida, Es un PETARDO!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Sep 28, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> La venganza es Dulce!!!
> Saludos Cacho!!!



Espejos... Etapas... ¿Estepas?
Casi 

JJ, conozco el p300, de hecho estuve entre el que armé y ese. Me quedé con el de ESP al final (le habría tenido que modificar el PCB, y para eso me tiré al diseño desde 0 del otro). Es un lindo amplificador.

Saludos para vos y salusdos para Tacato


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola muchachos, aca esta mi PA300 por si quieren visitarlo
Cacho, vos seguro que lo encontraste porque no se te escapa ninguna.
Un abrazo.

Juan Jose
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/218345/ _ 
PD: subo el material aca o donde sugieren. Hay foros para hacer dulce de esquemas de amplificadores.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 8, 2009)

Lo ví. En un ratito hago un doble post con este.

Lindo bicho te mandaste.
Si no me equivoco el esquema es el de este post, o casi. Si estoy en lo cierto, posteá por acá los datos.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola denuevo. estuve mirando pero el ammpli del post en cuestion es mosfet (mi proximo proyecto) y el PA300 es con tr bipolares.
De todas maneras, me parece bien ya que se menciono aca subir la info en este subforo y el que use el buscador la encontrara como PA300.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Nov 22, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Fuente de alimentacion y preamplificador puenteable
> Detector de corto y retardos de encendido


 

Hola colegas referente al circuito de retardo de encendido y proteccion estaba mirando y leyendo los pdf del colega juan jose y no se que funcion cumple el rele nº1 el nº2 si es de los parlantes pero el uno no lo ubico en ningun lado. gracias espero su ayuda


----------



## chaca piedra (May 12, 2010)

hola, amigos del foro tengo una cconsulta acerca del amplificador con mosfet . como es de saber aqui en peru. no se puede conseguir los mosfet 2sk175, 2sj55 mi pregunta es si puedo reemplazar por el IRFP250 y logicamente su reemplazo , en el diagrama esquematico de este mismo amplificador los mosfet 2sk135 llevan condensadores de 33pf. tanto en el D. y S. yo quisiera eliminarlos , siempre y cuando trabajaran con los mosfet cambiados como es el IRFP250. gracias por su respuesta y consejos y una mas aqui en mi pais no se encentran placas para hacer transformadores toroidales lo pienso hacer con placas E. de 2p"1/2 i de 9cm. de ancho es gran transformador esta bien la eleccion gracias por todo hasta pronto.


----------



## zopilote (May 12, 2010)

Los mosfet 2SK1058 y 2SJ162 (mosfet laterales) son los mas modernos y los puedes conseguir en la capital.
 En tu localidad puedes escoger los IRFP240 y IRFP9240 (mosfet Hexfet) que son los mas comerciales  con los que puedes primero armarte con una sola pareja, luego has el intento con varios, y no olvides emparejarlos. El complemento de IRFP250 no lo traen o no existe.


----------



## Tioui2010 (May 26, 2010)

Antes de todo un cordial saludo a  todos!! soy nuevo en la pagina y fanatico de la electronica, me parece muy buena todas esta explicaciones que hacen y si en algo puedo colaborar con gusto lo hare, me es tentador armar el amplificador que sale de primero, si me decido seguro que adjuntare las fotos y los tips que puedan ser utiles a ustedes. Hasta luego!!suerte para todos desde  Venezuela!!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 26, 2010)

Debemos de recordar que es un buen diseño, pero ante todo, no es nada  recomendable como primer proyecto. Es necesaria una previa experiencia  para asegurar una excelente funcionamiento.
Antes de empezar con este amplificador, verifica si aún están los  transistores de salida por tu ciudad, por que son estos o ninguno...

Saludos y bienvenido al foro. Que tu estadía sea de tu agrado.


----------



## webster26 (May 27, 2010)

ohhhh muy buen amplificador.. ya tengo plan B, gracias karapalida


----------



## chaca piedra (May 31, 2010)

hola amigo cara palida  tan solo quisiera saber de tantos diagramas que subiste al foro quisiera. saber si este amplificador de 1000w en puente.como es de saber de todos los tecnicos los mosfet de salida ya no son comerciales en el mundo por favor comprendes mendez como son:2sk175 y su complemento 2sj55 ya no son comerciales. podria reemplazarlos por los ya mas comunes irfp250 claro mas su complemento y tambien y tambien si no fuera mucha molestia,los condensadores que llevan ala salida podria eliminarlos si los cambiara por el irfp250por favor respondanme y no me manden al desvio por que me gustaria armar este amply. gracias por su aporte de ante mano pero si no encuentro respuesta en el foro creo yo podria cambiarlos por que ademas son mosfet de potencia los irfp250 solamente quiro la opinion de la experiencia de todos ustedes del foro y gracias.


----------



## Papusxxdd (Jun 7, 2010)

Dejo por aca un circuito que me llamo mucho la atención se trata de un amplificador de 500w con 6 mosfet; 3 irfp240 - irfp9240, 8 transistores mjl3281-mjl1302, eso si con distintas tensiones.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2010)

Papusxxdd dijo:


> Dejo por aca un circuito que me llamo mucho la atención se trata de un amplificador de 500w con 6 mosfet; 3 irfp240 - irfp9240, 8 transistores mjl3281-mjl1302, eso si con distintas tensiones.-


Ese diseño es de un colega de este foro, y si no estoy equivocado es este post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/


----------



## palomo (Jun 7, 2010)

Es correcto padre Merlin, solo que el autor de este poder ( luciperrro) lo retiro del foro, segun su explicacion en el foro existen mejores opciones y mas economicos, no podemos negar que es un bonito poder, este ocupa los irfp como drenadores de voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 7, 2010)

mmm, Nunca supe que lo había retirado, pensaba que seguía regado en el tema de los amplificadores...


----------



## palomo (Jun 7, 2010)

Nop ya no esta, el de 300W corrio la misma suerte fue sacado del foro


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Es correcto padre *Merlin*...


*Merlin* es este:






 y pelea contra Mim...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






En cambio, *Merrin* es este:





y su némesis es


Menuda diferencia... 


Saludos


----------



## palomo (Jun 7, 2010)

Es cierto que bestia soy :cabezon:  gracias por la aclaracion, pero me sigue gustando Merlin (recuerdos de niñez)


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bastante buena informacion..... ahora si tengo para leer en mis ratos libres...


----------



## H3RO (Jun 14, 2010)

estos ampli como andan en la guitarra? que me recomendarian para  un amplificador de guitarra con una muy buena distorccion..


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 14, 2010)

Es un poco mucho para una guitarra no? Yo te recomndaria uno mas pequeño, transistorizado, de no mas de 100 watts rms, en clase AB seguro. 
Hay muchos buenos diseños es el foro de amplificadores. Y hay uno de guitarra espesifico.
Tambien te recomiendo el preampli con control de tonos, distorsion y efectos de guitarra de tupolev que yo lo arme y me resulto MUY satifactorio su funcionamiento. Luego le agregas un ampli de unos 70 o 100 watts.

Saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## H3RO (Jun 14, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias juan Jose!!


----------



## Tioui2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oye!! este amlif me parece interesante porque el de 1000w solo consegui 4 transistores nada mas de los de la etapa de potencia. voy a investigar cerca de este a ver si consigo los transistores en mi pais, gracias por publicarlos..!!


----------



## giovanni antonio (Ago 31, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Si necesitan PCB con mas definicion me avisan, cualquier duda pregunte nomas.


Hola soy y me inscribí ayer y navegar por las páginas del foro cayó en elktor su amplificador.
usted puede ser que haya leído el plan de montaje de los distintos circuitos con una resolución mayor. lo siento por los errores, porque no puedo hablar español y se ven obligados a se han traducido
gracias


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola antononio hay algunas imagenes escaneadas las podes ver en el mensaje#29 del colega juan jose. Saludos


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Nov 11, 2010)

Papusxxdd dijo:


> Dejo por aca un circuito que me llamo mucho la atención se trata de un amplificador de 500w con 6 mosfet; 3 irfp240 - irfp9240, 8 transistores mjl3281-mjl1302, eso si con distintas tensiones.-



me imagino que no creiste que eso funcionara con los trancistores verdes que estan en la imagen , en mi vida de reparaciones de amplificadores e recibido algunos mal reparados y con esa clase de trancistores  que es la primera causa de su averia ,pues tiene un  encapsularo grande y por dentro son como un bc 548


----------



## clother (Dic 15, 2010)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Si Carlitox armelo con confianza que es un petardo , ya te voy a subir todo el texto ahi sale el ajuste y algunos consejos a la hora de pnerlo en marcha. Saludos



hola amigo me interesa armar ese power pero antes necesito saber como van los componentes algo mas detallado y el sistema de ventilacion que mire que tiene un rele



KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Hola Huki,
> 
> la tensión de alimentacion de la etapa de potencia propiamente dicah es de +- 70 a 75v.
> Con lo que varias la potencia de salida, es con la carga, que debe ser de 8 ohm. Con esa carga el equipo te entraga 250w x2, y por lo tanto podes reducir a la mitad los valores de los electroliticos y el valor de corriente del transformador de la fuente de potencia.
> ...


  Podria alimentar este circuito con 120vac rectificarlo para que me de 170vdc y usar un divisor de tension?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2010)

clother dijo:


> Podria alimentar este circuito con 120vac rectificarlo para que me de 170vdc y usar un divisor de tension?


¿Sos otro más queriendo conectar un ampli a la red sin usar un transformador?
De ser así, recorré el foro que eso ya se trató y desaconsejó más de dos veces.

Saludos

PS: Un divisor de tensión ahí no va a andar bien.


----------



## el fede (Dic 15, 2010)

hola, me inscribi hace dos dia, andaba buscacando un ampli asi, queria saver si se pueden armar 2 en mono a 1000w y usar uno para el derecho y otro para el izquierdo, y a demas si saves como puentiear tres y tres de estos para conseguir asi un ampli de 2 canales de tresmil watt cada uno si hacer sin quemar la placa de audio de la compu por a un amigo q*UE* puso 2 equipos de musica en la salida de audio de la compu quemo esa a demas de la placa de video; a demas lei en el foro q*UE* no es mcho mas grandes q*UE* esto porq*UE* tienden a calentar o a veces no funcionan como se lo esperaba y vos decis q*UE* este ya lo as armado, y los parlantes q*UE* tengo necesitaria un equipo estereo q*UE* rindiera de 2500 a 3000wrms por canal. Tambien necesitaria q*UE* me facilo taras los esquemas y el pcb de la fuente para alcansar los 1000w. Desde ya muchas gracias y espero tu respuesta ya q*UE* estoy estudiando en la secundaria para tecnico electromecanico, si b*IE*n manejo bastante b*IE*n la electronica recien voy por el tercer año, todabia no me las se todas y estoy interesado en armar el circuito.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2010)

el fede dijo:


> hola, me inscribi hace dos dia, andaba buscacando un ampli asi, queria saver si se pueden armar 2 en mono a 1000w y usar uno para el derecho y otro para el izquierdo, y a demas si saves como puentiear tres y tres de estos para conseguir asi un ampli de 2 canales de tresmil watt cada uno si hacer sin quemar la placa de audio de la compu por a un amigo q puso 2 equipos de musica en la salida de audio de la compu quemo esa a demas de la placa de video; a demas lei en el foro q no es mcho mas grandes q esto porq tienden a calentar o a veces no funcionan como se lo esperaba y vos decis q este ya lo as armado, y los parlantes q tengo necesitaria un equipo estereo q rindiera de 2500 a 3000wrms por canal. Tambien necesitaria q me facilo taras los esquemas y el pcb de la fuente para alcansar los 1000w. Desde ya muchas gracias y espero tu respuesta ya q estoy estudiando en la secundaria para tecnico electromecanico, si bn manejo bastante bn la electronica recien voy por el tercer año, todabia no me las se todas y estoy interesado en armar el circuito.



Lo Primero que tienes que hacer antes que nada es verificar la lista de materiales y ver que todo lo consigas fácilmente, en especial los Mosfet de salida...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2010)

Y antes de eso escribir bien, por que la verdad es que el SMS da como asco...vió?
Y si nó:




​


----------



## Cacho (Dic 15, 2010)

Fede, bienvenido al foro.

Primero que nada, tené presente que estás en un foro técnico, no en un celular mandando SMS 

Siguiendo, si no tenés MUCHA experiencia en armado de amplis, NO vayas por un ampli de miles de Watt, sería tirar la plata porque lo vas a quemar en las pruebas (no es por desalentarte, pero es así).
Y como dato nomás: ¿Cuánta plata tenés disponible para gastar en ese ampli de 2500W por canal? Sé realista.

Otra cosa: ¿Para qué necesitás semejante potencia? ¿Qué parlantes le vas a conectar?

Saludos.

Edit: Hola EZ  (esta me ganaste en el posteo, pero yo en la edición )


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2010)

Chicos, por favor no se peleen...

...

...

Llegué primero yo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Edit: Hola EZ  (esta me ganaste en el posteo, pero yo en la edición )



Hola Cacho!!!! La verdad es que no le doy mucha bola a los SMS, a menos que me cueste leerlo...pero este caso va muuuuyyyyy mal....

PD: Y yo no puedo editar


----------



## clother (Dic 16, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Sos otro más queriendo conectar un ampli a la red sin usar un transformador?
> De ser así, recorré el foro que eso ya se trató y desaconsejó más de dos veces.
> 
> Saludos
> ...



jajajajjaaja gracias hermano yo se que no es recomendable tratar de conectar un amplificador directamente a la red. pero para el amplificador de 2kw que trato de armar segun los calculos realizado consumira 18 amperios mas o menos. y necesita ser alimentao con +85 0 -85 si dividimos este voltaje entre seno de 45, o raiz de 2/2 estamos habalndo de un transformador de 60 voltios simetricos y jamas encontrare ese tranformador. solo que lo mande a pedir al exterior y eso no esta a mi alcanse asi que por eso *QU*iero saver como puedo hacerlo trabajar. porlomenos con una fuente conmutada 
jajajajajaja saludes t gracias de antemano


----------



## Cacho (Dic 16, 2010)

2kw sobre una carga de 2Ω necesitan algo así como 63Vrms y eso son casi 90V de pico (esa será la tensión de alimentación: ±90V) y vas a manejar 44A y fracción.

¿Tenés manera de controlar semejantes parámetros? ¿Y los 20-25A (por lo menos) que vas a tener de consumo en el primario?

Cambiando de enfoque: ¿Cuánta plata pensás invertir en el ampli? (sé realista). ¿Averiguaste presupuestos por los componentes?.

Saludos


----------



## clother (Dic 17, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> 2kw sobre una carga de 2Ω necesitan algo así como 63Vrms y eso son casi 90V de pico (esa será la tensión de alimentación: ±90V) y vas a manejar 44A y fracción.
> 
> ¿Tenés manera de controlar semejantes parámetros? ¿Y los 20-25A (por lo menos) que vas a tener de consumo en el primario?
> 
> ...



pues la idea es colocarle un transformador de 3kw pero es una locura encontrar algo asi. el consumo seria 3kw entre 120v y dara 25 amperios en el primario o poner 2 transformadores de 1500w cada uno para que el consumo en el primario sea de 12.5A por lado. pero ese es mi problema encontrarlo. poreso *QU*iero una fuente conmutada o un divisor de tension para partir los 170v rectificador de la red. con respecto a la plata cuento con 5000 Lempiras osea 250 dolares para hacer la placa del power con pre amplificador etc pero no la fuente por esi *QU*iero saver. como hacerlo de una manera comoda


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2010)

clother dijo:


> pues la idea es colocarle un transformador de 3kw pero es una locura encontrar algo asi. el consumo seria 3kw entre 120v y dara 25 amperios en el primario o poner 2 transformadores de 1500w cada uno para que el consumo en el primario sea de 12.5A por lado. pero ese es mi problema encontrarlo. poreso *QU*iero una fuente conmutada *o un divisor de tension para partir los 170v rectificador de la red*. con respecto a la plata cuento con 5000 Lempiras osea 250 dolares para hacer la placa del power con pre amplificador etc pero no la fuente por esi *QU*iero saver. como hacerlo de una manera comoda



*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 


Alimentar un amplificador desde la red, sin aislación (Transformador) ya se ha tratado varias veces en el Foro, y es un "Sacrilegio a las Normas de Seguridad", así que puedes ir descartando esa idea.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 17, 2010)

Averiguá bien, entonces, los valores que tenés en tu zona para los transistores de potencia.
Con los cerca de 45A y 90V de tensión (180V en total), es esperable que uses al menos unos 10 transistores por rama. 20 transistores por canal, 40 en total.
Ese tipo de cosa no se consigue por menos de unos 6 a 8 dólares por unidad (y es buen precio...), así que ya te quedaste si presupuesto antes de arrancar...

Hacé bien las cuentas, que si lo encarás y te quedás a medio camino por falta de plata o de algún componente no vas a salir contento. E insisto con lo mismo que le dije a El Fede un poco más arriba: A menos que tengas mucha experiencia armando amplis, no te tires a hacer uno de esta potencia.

Saludos


----------



## clother (Dic 17, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Averiguá bien, entonces, los valores que tenés en tu zona para los transistores de potencia.
> Con los cerca de 45A y 90V de tensión (180V en total), es esperable que uses al menos unos 10 transistores por rama. 20 transistores por canal, 40 en total.
> Ese tipo de cosa no se consigue por menos de unos 6 a 8 dólares por unidad (y es buen precio...), así que ya te quedaste si presupuesto antes de arrancar...
> 
> ...


 pues el presupuesto ya fue realizado ya que los transistores a utilizar valen 1.5 dolares y son originales toshiba A1941 Y C5242 y utilizare 12 NPN Y 12 PNP osea 24 por canal. 48 x 1.5 serian 72 dolares sin sacar el descuento por mayoreo.



Fogonazo dijo:


> *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*
> 
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
> 
> ...



tienes razon compañero pero me siento impotente al no poder conseguir un trasformador de esa capacidad poreso pense en esa mala solucion inmediata por desesperacion. se que sera peligroso. pero demos poe muerta esa mala idea.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 17, 2010)

mmm, Mal mal... Los Tr´s Finales de esta etapa de potencia en específico no son Bipolares, son mosfets ya descontinuados hoy en día...

No se te ocurra comprarlos de "Marca" Toshiba... Todo menos eso. Además de todos modos bipolares en este esquema no van.
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/2S/2SC5242.pdf


----------



## clother (Dic 17, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> mmm, Mal mal... Los Tr´s Finales de esta etapa de potencia en específico no son Bipolares, son mosfets ya descontinuados hoy en día...
> 
> No se te ocurra comprarlos de "Marca" Toshiba... Todo menos eso. Además de todos modos bipolares en este esquema no van.
> http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/2S/2SC5242.pdf



ese datasheet es de los transistores de los cuales *QU*iero utilizar. y el esquema que hice es otro es uno de 400w de construyasuvideorocola solo que lo modifique casi al a un 40% en estos dias estare pasando el esquema para que lo miren. con respecto a la potencia lo quiero super potente porq*UE* es para musica en vivo.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 18, 2010)

clother dijo:


> ese datasheet es de los transistores de los cuales *QU*iero utilizar. y el esquema que hice es otro es uno de 400w de construyasuvideorocola solo que lo modifique casi al a un 40% en estos dias estare pasando el esquema para que lo miren. con respecto a la potencia lo quiero super potente porq*UE* es para musica en vivo.


Entonces estás preguntando cualquier cosa menos lo que corresponde en este hilo.

Por favor, buscá donde hayan tratado ese ampli (que se ha tratado ya) y consultá por ahí. Armaste un ampli muy distinto a este. Si hacemos una comparación, vos armaste un Fiat 600 y estás consultando sobre un Porsche 911.

Por tu demanda de potencia, te comento que la tendencia mundial para sonido en vivo o grandes potencias de audio es NO hacer amplis de varios miles de Watt, sino varios de 500-800W. Por un lado, no son bestias ingobernables (o muy difíciles de gobernar); por otro, podés conseguir parlantes para conectarlos sin necesidad de poner varias cajas en serie-paralelo como para llegar a cubrir esa potencia; finalmente, si pasa algo con alguno de los amplis, los otros 5 o 6 siguen sonando y perdiste sólo una fracción del sonido. Con una sola bestia que tenga todo conectado, ante el menor problema se acaba la fiesta.

Saludos y nos leemos por algún otro tema.


----------



## clother (Dic 19, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Entonces estás preguntando cualquier cosa menos lo que corresponde en este hilo.
> 
> Por favor, buscá donde hayan tratado ese ampli (que se ha tratado ya) y consultá por ahí. Armaste un ampli muy distinto a este. Si hacemos una comparación, vos armaste un Fiat 600 y estás consultando sobre un Porsche 911.
> 
> ...


tienes Razon compañero eso es muy veridico.


----------

